

My new web site has seen action - RiderOfGiraffes

Just wanted to tell HN - the web site I made for my mother-in-law's sealed-bid auction of her paintings has actually seen two bids!<p>I'm actually quite excited - sad, really.
======
nudge
That sounds pretty interesting. Care to share the link? Any plans to turn it
into a way for others to run their own sealed bid auctions?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
_> That sounds pretty interesting._

Thank you - also mentioned here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1410175>

_> Care to share the link?_

I was hoping someone would ask: <http://www.williamsonfineart.co.uk>

_> Any plans to turn it into a way for others to run their own sealed bid
auctions?_

I've been thinking about that, and it shouldn't be too hard to generalise. No
time now, but when the auction is over I can assess how it went, what I did
wrong, and look at adapting it to do it "properly." This version was done in a
few hours over a weekend.

~~~
percept
Maybe you can build it up the way this guy did:

<http://mixergy.com/mailfinch-paul-singh-interview/>

